# Latest Dish App Update for Android



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

I just updated my Dish App for Android. When you are streaming a channel, in the top right corner, it displays the streaming bitrates like this....[FPS=14, Kbps=848 Buffer:0Res=640x240].

Does anyone know if this is permanent or can it be turned off? I don't see anything in the settings that regulate this.


----------



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, never mind. It appears to have gone away.


----------

